

Ask HN: What are you working on? - justhw

It&#x27;s been a while since we had one of these.<p>Tell us about your startup&#x2F;side project!
Url:
What it does:
Are you looking for anything? (Feedback&#x2F;Hiring&#x2F;etc)
======
xSwag
Few months ago I scanned a list of domains on the web, randomly selected from
the top 100k alexa list for common vulnerabilities and oh boy lots of websites
are insecure, ranging all the way from xss to sqli.

Anyway, it inspired me to create an online security scanner. Right now I'm
focusing on just Wordpress based websites but I'll expand if this gains any
traction. Currently it scans for outdated installations, common sql injection,
xss, vulnerable plugins and themes along with common shell files. It's been
really fun to build so far. Aiming to finish it by the end of next week.
Haven't got a domain yet, but I have screenshots of the prototype:

[http://i.imgur.com/MetVr9E.png](http://i.imgur.com/MetVr9E.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/QRKXLNU.png](http://i.imgur.com/QRKXLNU.png)

------
mcrider
I am working on a CMS for Meteor.js called Azimuth:
[http://azimuthc.ms](http://azimuthc.ms)

Its pretty beta so looking for developer feedback/bug reports/pull requests.

~~~
bnejad
Cool project. Just an FYI, all of the text on your site is very hard to read
and sort of garbled from my machine.

Chrome Version 28.0.1500.71 m Windows 7, 32bit

------
glutamate
We have built BayesHive, a web application for Bayesian statistics that allows
users to upload their own data and then build statistical models using a
point-and-click user interface. This works with simple models and data or with
much more complicated time-series data using stochastic differential equations
that allow you to forecast financial timeseries or price options in a
probabilistic way. Analysis results end up in literate documents that you can
edit and share, and more complicated models based on specific equations can
also be shared so other users can run shared model against their data.

[http://bayeshive.com](http://bayeshive.com)

We also just released as open source our AngularJS+D3 visualisation library:
[http://openbrainsrc.github.io/Radian/index.html](http://openbrainsrc.github.io/Radian/index.html)

EDIT: link

------
RobotCaleb
I just last night finished the last piece I wanted to accomplish on my high
altitude fully spherical imagery project.

[https://plus.google.com/107235276879849058634/posts/XUWE6zSx...](https://plus.google.com/107235276879849058634/posts/XUWE6zSxJTJ)

As seen here a few months ago [http://robotrising.org/2013/01/operation-
stratosphere-conclu...](http://robotrising.org/2013/01/operation-stratosphere-
conclusion/)

I'm contemplating doing a computer vision-based telescope tracker next.

------
benwerd
I'm working on an independent web publishing platform with decentralized
social networking features:

[http://idno.co/](http://idno.co/)

You can see me kick the tires over at:

[http://werd.io/](http://werd.io/)

I'm considering funding further development through a patronage model (like
NPR: "brought to you by ..."). I wonder if anyone else here has attempted
anything like this?

------
ulisesrmzroche
I'm working on [http://boardgamehub.co](http://boardgamehub.co), and my
consulting practice at
[http://ulisesrmzroche.github.io](http://ulisesrmzroche.github.io). I'd be
happy to get feedback, since everything is so new I haven't gotten much
further than empathy stage.

Board Game Hub is the newest way to play boardgames. Instead of having to
teach your friends or meet strangers in internet forums, the web app matches
people up by the board game they want to play and, once all the logistics are
in place, sets up a gaming night at a board game store for them. There is also
a premium version where users can become Guild Founders and, with their fame
and renown now tracked, put their reputations against other Guilds in a highly
competitive social gaming network.

As a consultant, I build high quality startups on a low budget. Providing web
development, marketing, and explainer video services. I'm also still working
on honing the target market, because it seems like so many people want
wordpress stuff.

------
cehlen
I'm working on a geofencing platform that allows content and services to be
associated with a specific geographic location.

www.iamnear.com

Really geared for developers so any developer feedback would be greatly
appreciated. :-) If you do decide to check it out please use a desktop first.
Mobile version is for testing geofences.

------
danial
I have been working on a service that provides build automation for mobile
apps. I welcome any feedback.

[https://appramp.io/](https://appramp.io/)

Right now working on ironing out some kinks in the build system and making
some UI changes. I should be ready to do an official Show HN very soon.

------
timjahn
We're building matchist to a) help freelance developers find worthwhile work
while getting paid on time, every time
([http://matchist.com/talent](http://matchist.com/talent)) and b) help clients
find quality developers to handle anything from simple website builds to
complex API integrations.

------
zacharydenton
I've been building this Hacker News web app over the past couple days:
[http://hn.meteor.com/](http://hn.meteor.com/)

The code's on GitHub:
[https://github.com/zacharydenton/hackerreader](https://github.com/zacharydenton/hackerreader)

------
eloisius
I've been working on a book on machine learning that targets people at an
application developer level of skill.

Here's my first chapter, on text classification:
[https://gist.github.com/zacstewart/5978000](https://gist.github.com/zacstewart/5978000)

------
stevekemp
This evening I made a fresh release of my new console mail client, which is
entirely scriptable through lua:

[http://lumail.org/](http://lumail.org/)

Recently it has become my full-time mail-client, which is pretty good.

------
jmsbrwr
The project I've just finished working on is called Anonymous IRC. The idea is
that, especially recently, not everyone feels comfortable being monitored.
Once you are done chatting, all your information is erased.

[http://anonirc.co](http://anonirc.co)

------
meerita
I'm working in a new publishing platform, made with HTML5, CSS3 and SVG,
mostly that we use on mobile versions too for making short or long stylized
texts. It's called [http://notegraphy.com](http://notegraphy.com).

------
ukoki
Online Spaced Repetition software that actually looks and feels good:
[http://cardflashapp.com](http://cardflashapp.com) (or at least that's the
plan)

------
thomaaas
I'm starting to build a blog about product design:
[http://www.thomazz.com](http://www.thomazz.com)

------
jason_slack
a 2D game to sharpen OpenGL skills

